# Steelhead pledge!



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

1).I pledge not to fish the same three spots on the same river,i'll mix in a new river/spot every other time out.

2).I pledge to help any newbie who looks like he has no idea wtf is going on.

3).I pledge to not low hole anyone this season.This one 's gonna be hard lol

4).I pledge to spend more time on the river fishing /scouting new water.

5).Anyone else wanna make the pledge may have left out a few dozen or so,fell free to chime in...Have a fun and safe season !

ironfish


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

ironfish said:


> 2).I pledge to help any newbie who looks like he has no idea wtf is going on.


see a few guys every year holding the spinning reel on the wrong side of the rod... always want to say something (not to be a smart***) but think it will come off the wrong way, especially since I am holding a fly rod anyways. Maybe I will open my mouth this year.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> see a few guys every year holding the spinning reel on the wrong side of the rod... always want to say something (not to be a smart***) but think it will come off the wrong way, especially since I am holding a fly rod anyways. Maybe I will open my mouth this year.





ironfish said:


> 2).I pledge to help any newbie who looks like he has no idea wtf is going on.



"A wise man once said nothing." Unknown

"To offer a man unsolicited advice is to presume that he doesn't know what to do or that he can't do it on his own." JOHN GRAY, _Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus_

Before offering unsolicited advice, consider that he may be fishing to get away from his spouse. If he wanted to be told how to fish, he would have brought her along!

Just sayin'!!
_
_


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

DiverDux said:


> "A wise man once said nothing." Unknown
> 
> "To offer a man unsolicited advice is to presume that he doesn't know what to do or that he can't do it on his own." JOHN GRAY, _Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus_
> 
> ...


Hahaha exactly how I feel kind of. Maybe he slaying them anyways!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Not so much how you fish, hell if you want to fish with your reel backwards ,upside down whatever thats your prerogative.but if your fishing slippery water or presenting bait/fly's nowhere near the strike zone,yeah i'll throw my two cents in.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

As a guy who has no idea wtf I'm doing, I'm always open to advice from experienced guys. Thanks


----------

